# Jan. or Feb. 3D shoots



## Trivia guy (Sep 6, 2004)

Does anybody know of any clubs sponsoring indoor 3D shoots in Jan. or Feb. I don't currently belong to any clubs, so I'm not up to date on all the new info., but would like to fling a few arrows while it's cold outside.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

in east grand forks at valley archery you can shoot the 3-d on tuesday night for $10. 15 new rinehart (?) targets, you shoot two rounds for total of 30 arrows. longest shot about 35 yards corner to corner. you share the range with the 3-d league that is that night but the range is open to anyone who pays their $10. also there is a shoot coming up in a week or two in fargo, its called the playmaker shoot. i think its $20 to shoot.

mark


----------



## Trivia guy (Sep 6, 2004)

Thanks dogdigger, 
I'll have to check out the one in EGF if I get the chance. I plan on being at the one put on at Playmakers :thumb: .


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

cool, there is also a huge one in grand forks at the high school hockey arena put on by Red River Archers. it is a indoor out to about 50 yards i believe. it is in april i will try to get some info for ya. stop by over at Valley Archery anytime, new faces are always welcome!! $5 to shoot all day or ten to shoot the 3-d on tues night. they carry bowtech, martin, and forge if you are looking for a new bow. also have a nice lounge area if you jsut want to shoot the ****. 

mark


----------



## snoopy (Sep 29, 2003)

Check out http://www.ndbowhunters.org/

There are shoots all over the state and an annual banquet in Minot in April. Chuck Adams will be the speaker at the banqet. NDBA is a great group that is responsible for getting many new bowhunting opportunities available in ND.


----------

